# bagnasciuga



## neologismo

Buenos dias a todos,
Alguien me sabria dar el equivalente en español de "bagnasciuga"? (es la porción de playa que esta en contacto intermitente con el agua debido al movimiento que le dan las olas).
Gracias.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Mi diccionario lo llama rompiente.
Ciao


----------



## llenyador

En Cataluña utilizamos "orilla". Bueno, cuando no utilizamos la palabra catalana que no pongo para que no  me la borren....


----------



## fabiog_1981

Llenyador adesso che ci penso orilla mi pare più che adatto.
Ma, orilla non è riva? 
Riva e bagnasciuga son lo stesso??? mah!!!


----------



## llenyador

Sí claro, "orilla" es "riva": "a orillas del mar", "in riva al mare". No creo que exista en español una palabra que corresponda exactamente a "bagnasciuga" y al no haberla utilizamos "orilla".


----------



## Crisidelm

In Italiano, "bagnasciuga" può riferirsi solo al mare, mentre "riva" anche ai fiumi o laghi.
En Italiano, "bagnasciuga" se refiere exclusivamente al mar, mientras que "riva" a los ríos y lagos también.


----------



## llenyador

Crisidelm said:


> In Italiano, "bagnasciuga" può riferirsi solo al mare, mentre "riva" anche ai fiumi o laghi.
> En Italiano, "bagnasciuga" se refiere exclusivamente al mar, mientras que "riva" a los ríos y lagos también.


 
Pues sí, tienes toda la razón pero esto no quita que llamemos "orilla" (que también puede ser de un río o de un lago) al "bagnasciuga". Igual por el Plata tienen una palabra más adecuada....


----------



## xeneize

Hum, no sè...la _ribera_ es tambièn la _orilla_....no se me ocurre otro.


----------



## karunavera

Tempo fa mi sembra di aver sentito dire che bagnasciuga sia una parola molto recente, inventata dal duce Mussolini per indicare quella che in italiano già si chiamava riva. Per cui penso che sicccome bagnasciuga=riva, lo si può tradurre tranquillamente orilla!!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Nel caso servisse, in italiano si chiama anche _battigia_. Oltre a questo, come sinonimi, il Garzanti dà _riva _(già detto giustamente da Karuna), _sponda_ (?), _spiaggia_ (?).


----------



## neologismo

Orilla es una delimitación, mientras que en el caso de "bagnasciuga" se habla de una zona de transición. Bueno, puede que no exista depues de todo (aunque me parece de veras extraño...).


----------



## fabiog_1981

Pero _rompiente_ no les gusta a nadie? No me lo inventé, lo encontré en el diccionario Tam.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, Fabio, yo también lo vi en el R.A.E:
Rompiente
* 2.     * m. Bajo, escollo o costa donde, cortado el curso de la corriente de un río o el de las olas, rompe y se levanta el agua.

…pero como nadie lo menciona, creo que no es de uso tan común  o quizás no sea exactamente correspondiente a nuestro _bagnasciuga_.
Silvia


----------



## llenyador

El DRAE dice:


*rompiente*
*2. **m. Bajo, escollo o costa donde, cortado el curso de la corriente de un río o el de las olas, rompe y se levanta el agua.*

Me parece que tiene poco que ver con "bagnasciuga".

Perdona Silvia, me he cruzado contigo.


----------



## freakit

Rompiente me suena màs a lo que en italiano llamamos _Frangiflutti. _


----------



## Crisidelm

No es "rompeolas" frangiflutti?


----------



## Silvia10975

llenyador said:


> El DRAE dice:
> 
> 
> *rompiente*
> *2. **m. Bajo, escollo o costa donde, cortado el curso de la corriente de un río o el de las olas, rompe y se levanta el agua.*
> 
> Me parece que tiene poco que ver con "bagnasciuga".
> 
> Perdona Silvia, me he cruzado contigo.



No te preocupes, por lo menos me has quitado la duda que tenía


----------



## Neuromante

Rompiente implica que se interrumpe el mar (O el río) aparte de la acepción de rompientes de un río para los tramos rocosos. Así que no es válida para bagnasciuga, ya que no toda la costa es rompiente. También se refiere a la franja donde rompen las olas, que está más metida en el mar.

Por otra parte creo que orilla y ribera no es esactamente lo mismo:
Orilla es el borde entre tierra y agua (Donde dejas que juegue un niño pequeño, su equivalente es "Orlo") mientras que ribera es un trama de costa lo bastante amplio y habitable, digamos que podría tener unos 500 metros de ancho sin problema y se refiere al terreno seco más la orlilla (Cuando la hay)

En mi opinión, según  el uso y al margen de diccionarios.
Si resulto lioso lo siento de verdad, llevo un mes hablando ambas lenguas en las mismas conversaciones y ya empiezo a perder coordinación.


----------



## Necsus

s10975 said:


> Nel caso servisse, in italiano si chiama anche _battigia_. Oltre a questo, come sinonimi, il Garzanti dà _riva _(già detto giustamente da Karuna), _sponda_ (?), _spiaggia_ (?).


Una piccola precisazione, forse non utilissima: in realtà il tratto di spiaggia bagnato dall'acqua in italiano è proprio la _battigia_, il termine _bagnasciuga_ è di fatto usato impropriamente come sinonimo, in quanto a rigore definisce la parte dello scafo di una barca compreso tra il livello minimo  e massimo di immersione.
Garzanti: bagnasciuga - *2* impropriamente, tratto della spiaggia dove arriva il flusso delle onde; battigia.


----------



## xeneize

Creo que *ribera* pueda ser tanto la orilla propiamente dicha, como la extensión de terreno cercano a la *orilla*.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, Xeneize, yo exageré un poco pero si hablamos de ríos tienes toda la razón, digamos cincuenta metros más o menos.

Y no te me acostumbres


----------



## xeneize

Y luego hay el *litoral*, o sea la franja que se extiende a orillas del mar, o, en la Argentina, también de los ríos...


----------

